# Which transfers do i use? :(



## plane oteez (Jul 30, 2014)

i purchased and have been using several "sample" transfer sheets to find the right one(s) that work for me. can someone please HELP me.....i am getting quite frustrated because none of them seem to work, for one reason or another (whether it's coming off horribly, or not vibrant in color, etc). 
i am specifically looking for a nice SELF WEEDING transfer to accommodate (snap shot) pics that i put on tshirts. and for images to come off nicely without a white background. does anyone know what works best? i appreciate ANY help...thank you!!!!  p
it's such a bad experience for me so far..that i have yet to make a single GOOD transfer tshirt...right now i'm purely using vinyl because of this transfer issue i'm having. it can't be THIS hard (can it?)


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

plane oteez said:


> i purchased and have been using several "sample" transfer sheets to find the right one(s) that work for me. can someone please HELP me.....i am getting quite frustrated because none of them seem to work, for one reason or another (whether it's coming off horribly, or not vibrant in color, etc).
> i am specifically looking for a nice SELF WEEDING transfer to accommodate (snap shot) pics that i put on tshirts. and for images to come off nicely without a white background. does anyone know what works best? i appreciate ANY help...thank you!!!!  p
> it's such a bad experience for me so far..that i have yet to make a single GOOD transfer tshirt...right now i'm purely using vinyl because of this transfer issue i'm having. it can't be THIS hard (can it?)


I haven't found a paper that I like that I would "sell". I have made some transfers for my kids but I don't like the feeling of the material on the shirt. I can say though they have lasted a long time and haven't faded in the wash probably washed more than 30 times so far. The paper is JPSS from coastal business. I do sublimation so if I'm putting something on white 80% of the time I can convince my client to go the sublimation route after I show them some samples and they feel the poly shirts I use. I also do vinyl and just started water based screen printing last month and really love it so far.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you using an inkjet or laser printer? Unless I'm mistaken, self weeding is only used with laser printers & JPSS is only for light t-shirts.


----------



## plane oteez (Jul 30, 2014)

i do not know what JPSS is (can you please tell me).
i have an ink jet printer and a laser printer (2--one with white toner and one without).
is silk screening better?
ya, we've bought the lower costing (from coastal business) transfer sheets...and we bought the very expensive pack as well....we have yet to find a transfer sheet that works well....and consistently...it's very strange...


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

plane oteez said:


> i do not know what JPSS is (can you please tell me).
> i have an ink jet printer and a laser printer (2--one with white toner and one without).
> is silk screening better?
> ya, we've bought the lower costing (from coastal business) transfer sheets...and we bought the very expensive pack as well....we have yet to find a transfer sheet that works well....and consistently...it's very strange...


 JPSS is a transfer paper for light colored t-shirts. As for screening, it depends on how many you're making which as usual, more is cheaper.


----------



## plane oteez (Jul 30, 2014)

thank you for your help! i will continue to try and search what will work for me. 
right now i am using very expensive heat transfers (thinking the cheaper one's aren't working, because they are just that...cheap)---but apparently it doesn't matter. cheap or expensive...i'm just not getting quality At All....
i'm using GO Flipit 2.0 transfer paper for OKI 711WT laser printer --this is crazy


----------



## jeannekay (Mar 19, 2012)

I have had decent luck with the JPSS, it's Jet Pro Soft Stretch I think is what that stands for. When peeled it does leave a little bit of roughness sometimes to the shirt but the prints have been good. I have an epson WF-7510 and do have to tone down the yellow in the images. The jpss is only for light colored garmets, they sell a dark shirt transfer but it's not a self weeding and is thick on the shirts. I don't do that type shirt often enough so it works for me. Silk screening doesn't give a photo quality image, unless you're using halftones which is a bit more complicated.


----------



## elcielo (Jan 20, 2012)

Are you using a heat press or an iron? Are you following the manufacturer's directions?


----------

